
Show HN: Quickly create powerful dashboards writing SQL – Become data driven - delgiudices
https://queryjaime.com
======
dhumph
I’m interested...I recommend that you need to show some of these ‘beautiful’
dashboards right on your home page otherwise I’m not going to bite.

~~~
delgiudices
We don't have any demo ready dashboard but I'll work on one and share here
soon. Thanks for the feedback!

------
fomojola
Upgrade for premium features: what premium features? I can't find them
anywhere linked on your website.

